# Differences in Baltic Birch



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

My lumber company is using "BB" and "Triple B" in their verbal description of their Baltic Birch ply during a pricing/availability inquiry. Can someone please make a bullet list of the different grades of Baltic Birch, any slang terms used, and what each type is/differences. I get the basic concept after a bunch of research, but the slang is making me think there's more definitions out there. Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Baltic birch information - what is baltic birch?

=============



mtnmaniac said:


> My lumber company is using "BB" and "Triple B" in their verbal description of their Baltic Birch ply during a pricing/availability inquiry. Can someone please make a bullet list of the different grades of Baltic Birch, any slang terms used, and what each type is/differences. I get the basic concept after a bunch of research, but the slang is making me think there's more definitions out there. Thanks!


----------



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, that's the same site I read for a few hours the other day. So when the lumber yard says "BB", they mean both sides are BB grade? And when they say "Triple B", they're referring to "B/BB", which means one side is B and the other side is BB?


----------

